# umm how



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

do u do this is it very difficult and how do u learn


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's about as easy as fishing/hunting gets. If you've got carp in lakes or rivers around where you're at you're half way there. The other half is equipment(bow, reel and arrows) and a place to shoot from(boat or shore.) Aim lower than you think you should, the water makes them appear higher up than they accually are.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

that question is very open maybe something a little more specific and we can give you more info location would be nice as well


----------



## Carp e diem (Oct 27, 2007)

Get a bow set up with a reel, then find some carp. Oh yea, don't get discouraged if you miss a few times. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome carp e diem :beer: this is jake or carp_killer the last part of that post is especialy true


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I see more and more of the bowfishusa bunch is heading over here! Welcome carp e diem!


----------

